

Quick question on Bootstrapping a web startup - ptahdunbar

Does funding play a big role in (a) why a company would want to move to the valley. (or,b)whether a web startup succeeds or not in the valley?<p>I've been thinking about this because I'm a hacker interested in building my startup idea but I was wondering the pros and cons of building it here in Atlanta (bootstrapping), or move to SV and build it there (bootstrapping, of course).<p>I'd be interested in hearing the pros and cons of doing it either way.
======
bigtoga
Atlanta is a _great_ community for startups actually. Check out
<http://www.gesnow.com/> \- these guys have lots of experience and can help
you. Plus you have Georgia Tech.

You come to these boards, 9/10 ppl will say "Move to the valley" b/c they are
in the valley. Living in the valley is like going to a really great school -
you make connections, you know people, you network with the brightest minds.
But would you say that only people that go to the best schools can start and
grow companies? No - and it's the same with starting/moving to the valley.

------
redorb
If you need funding is the most important question and if so then you might
need the valley if not; bootstrapping is always good ... (its always best if
you let the investors find you) you should read the boot strapp-ers bible ...

<http://www.changethis.com/8.BootstrappersBible>

~~~
ptahdunbar
Gotcha. The plan is to bootstrap the company and only look for external
funding as my last option.

and thanks for that link. It looks like a goldmine of answers to some of my
other questions

------
gscott
There are usually Angel communities in every large city and they often prefer
to invest locally. You could stay right where you are if you are seeking
funding.

